# Howdy from North Carolina



## smokinwild (Dec 6, 2009)

Howdy from N.C.  Just signed up to SMF. I,ve been reading everyones post on here and have really learned ALOT. Im a 34 yr old farmboy from N.C.  I love to Hunt and Fish. I love to cook wildgame the best. Im just starting out smoking and have really learned alot on here. Thanks for having me.   Thanks Michael


----------



## desertlites (Dec 6, 2009)

welcome to SMF Michael, glad u stumbled upon us here.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome Michael, glad you found us. Nice to have another hunter on board as well. Nothing like wild game, thats for sure. Well if your just starting out like you said, the most important thing you can do is ASK QUESTIONS. Even if you think they are silly or stupid. No such thing as a stupid question here. If there were, I'd have a trophy for asking  the most LOL. Someone will always jump in and give you the answers your looking for. So sit back, read some of the posts, learn what you can and before you know it, you will be cranking out some great looking Q's. Oh yeah, make sure your camera is charged up, we like pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Micheal. Good to have you onboard.


----------



## smokinwild (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the Welcome Guys.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join in. As you've seen theres lots of good stuff and people here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Michael.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here.


----------



## treegje (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Michael ,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## rod guy (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## rivet (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the SMF...lots of good people here and fantastic ideas. This is the place to be and glad you joined us


----------



## hemi (Dec 6, 2009)

I am in Salisbury..  Welcome..  Hemi..


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome Michael! Just down the road from you in Advance. Lots of good folks here.


----------



## warthog (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2009)

First off welcome Micheal to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## blue (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Michael, thanks for joining us at the SMF. Plenty of hunters and fishermen here, so you're in good company my friend.


----------



## sniltz (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm from China Grove, nc. Welcome aboard. This is a great place to share your ideas or ask things of  smoking.


----------



## smokinwild (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the Welcome Guys!  Thanks Michael


----------



## cruizer (Dec 7, 2009)

Salutations from SMF. Smoke on.


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

now youve done it your gonna be addicted just like happened to me. But i would not change a single thing. I hope to be here for many many years.


----------



## seenred (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us.


----------

